# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху >  Сладость Хари намы

## Сева

Харе Кришна!
Примите пожауйста мои поклоны.

Шрила Прабхупада сравнивал обусловленные души с человеком больным желтухой и говорил что терпеливо повторяя махамантру мы в конце концов почувствует её сладость.

Вопрос - возможно ли почувствовать сладость имени Кришны не получив дикшу? На какой стадии повторения приходит сладость?

----------


## Хари Шаури дас

Ответ Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху:

Krsna's name is always sweet when compared to the false sources of
happiness in this world of illusion. Krsna is real, and His name is real. He
is the source of all satisfaction and pleasure.

	Srila Prabhupada wrote a small book called "Krsna the reservoir of
all pleasure" and Krsna's name therefore is the reservoir of all pleasure.
Thus anyone, initiated or not, can experience the pleasure of the holy
names.

	However, to experience true ecstasy one should be formally
surrendered to the Name and properly guided how to serve the Nama-prabhu. We
cannot understand nor associate with Nama-prabhu if we still have a spirit
of selfish-enjoyment. Only when we are free of all material propensities and
have gone beyond the stage of anartha-nivritti can we begin to experience
the true sweetness of associating with Nama-prabhu.

	Once our anarthas are removed then comes steadiness, and then ruci,
or real taste. The Holy Name becomes more apparent to us the more we
surrender and serve Him. Ruci is the stage at which the real sweetness of
the Nama-prabhu becomes apparent. This then leads to the further stages of
devotional life, culminating in actual Prema:

Purport BG 4.10

According to Bhakti-rasamrta-sindhu (1.4.15-16), the science of devotional
service:

adau sraddha tatah sadhu-
sango 'tha bhajana-kriya
tato 'nartha-nivrttih syat
tato nistha rucis tatah
athasaktis tato bhavas
tatah premabhyudancati
sadhakanam ayam premnah
pradurbhave bhavet kramah

"In the beginning one must have a preliminary desire for self-realization.
This will bring one to the stage of trying to associate with persons who are
spiritually elevated. In the next stage one becomes initiated by an elevated
spiritual master, and under his instruction the neophyte devotee begins the
process of devotional service. By execution of devotional service under the
guidance of the spiritual master, one becomes free from all material
attachment, attains steadiness in self-realization, and acquires a taste for
hearing about the Absolute Personality of Godhead, Sri Krsna. This taste
leads one further forward to attachment for Krsna consciousness, which is
matured in bhava, or the preliminary stage of transcendental love of God.
Real love for God is called prema, the highest perfectional stage of life."
In the prema stage there is constant engagement in the transcendental loving
service of the Lord. So, by the slow process of devotional service, under
the guidance of the bona fide spiritual master, one can attain the highest
stage, being freed from all material attachment, from the fearfulness of
one's individual spiritual personality, and from the frustrations that
result in void philosophy. Then one can ultimately attain to the abode of
the Supreme Lord."
[end quote]

	What we may experience as the sweetness of chanting prior to that is
certainly spiritual, but it is not full substance, it is a shadow. This is
discussed by Srila Prabhupada in Nectar of Devotion:

NOD - Attraction for Living in a Place Where Krsna Has His Pastimes

There are many so-called devotees who artificially think of Krsna's pastimes
known as asta-kaliya-lila. Sometimes one may artificially imitate these,
pretending that Krsna is talking with him in the form of a boy, or else one
may pretend that Radharani and Krsna both have come to him and are talking
with him. Such characteristics are sometimes exhibited by the impersonalist
class of men, and they may captivate some innocent persons who have no
knowledge in the science of devotional service. However, as soon as an
experienced devotee sees all of these caricatures, he can immediately
evaluate such rascaldom. If such a pretender is sometimes seen possessing
imitative attachment to Krsna, that will not be accepted as real attachment.
It may be said, however, that such attachment gives the pretender hope that
he may eventually rise onto the actual platform of pure devotional service.

This imitative attachment can be divided into two headings -- namely, shadow
attachment and para (transcendental) attachment. If someone, without
undergoing the regulative principles of devotional service or without being
guided by a bona fide spiritual master, shows such imitative attachment,
this is called shadow attachment. Sometimes it is found that a person
actually attached to material enjoyment or salvation has the good fortune to
associate with pure devotees while they are engaged in chanting the holy
name of the Lord. By the good grace of the Lord one may also cooperate and
join in the chanting. At that time, simply by the association of such pure
devotees, the moonlike rays from their hearts reflect on him, and by the
influence of the pure devotees he may show some likeness of attachment
caused by inquisitiveness, but this is very flickering. And if by the
manifestation of such shadow attachment one feels the disappearance of all
material pangs, then it is called para attachment.

Such shadow attachment or para attachment can develop if one associates with
a pure devotee or visits holy places like Vrndavana or Mathura, and if an
ordinary man develops such attachment for Krsna and fortunately performs
devotional activities in the association of pure devotees, he can also rise
to the platform of pure devotional service. The conclusion is that
transcendental attachment is so powerful that if such attachment is seen
manifested even in some common man, by the association of a pure devotee it
can bring one to the perfectional stage. But such attachment for Krsna
cannot be invoked in a person without his being sufficiently blessed by the
association of pure devotees."
[end quote]

	In conclusion it is clear from this that the real sweetness of the
Holy Name is realized by following the authorized process of initiation
whereby one surrenders oneself to a pure devotee and gradually qualifies
oneself to become an associate of the Lord by learning how to serve Him with
love, free from all inebreties.


        Your humble servant,
        Hari-sauri dasa

Перевод:
Имя Кришны всегда сладкое если сравнивать с ложными источниками счастья в этом мире иллюзии. Кришна – есть реальность и Его Имя также реально. В действительности Он является источником удовлетворенности и счастья.
Шрила Прабхупада написал небольшую книгу под названием «Кришна – источник вечного наслаждения» и Имя Кришны поэтому также является источником любого наслаждения. Таким образом, каждый вне зависимости от того инициирован он или нет может испытать счастье от воспевания Святых Имен.
Тем не менее, чтобы испытать истинный экстаз человек должен быть официально предан Святому Имени и правильным образом направляем в служении Имени (Нама-Прабху). Мы не сможем ни понять ни обрести общение с Нама-Прабху если мы по-прежнему сохраняем дух самоудовлетворения. Только когда мы становимся свободными от всех материальных склонностей и оставляем в своем продвижении позади стадию анартха-нивритти мы сможем испытать истинную сладость общения с Нама-Прабху.
Однажды наши анартхи будут уничтожены и мы достигнем устойчивости, а затем ручи или настоящего вкуса. Чем больше мы придаемся и служим Святому Имени, тем больше Имя становится видимым для нас. Стадией, на которой истинная сладость Нама-Прабху становится видимой – является стадия ручи. Эта стадия или вкус ведет к более продвинутым ступеням преданности, находящим свою кульминацию фактически в Преме.

Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады к БГ 4.10:
«В «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» (1.4.15-16) наука преданного служения описывается следующим образом:
adau sraddha tatah sadhu-
sango 'tha bhajana-kriya
tato 'nartha-nivrttih syat
tato nistha rucis tatah
athasaktis tato bhavas
tatah premabhyudancati
sadhakanam ayam premnah
pradurbhave bhavet kramah
«В начале кандидат должен иметь предварительное желание самоосознания. Это желание приведет его к попыткам начать общение с теми, кто духовно развит. На следующей стадии он получает посвящение от возвышенного духовного учителя и под его руководством начинающий преданный практикует преданное служение. В результате совершения преданного служения под руководством истинного духовного учителя преданный освобождается от всех материальных привязанностей, достигает устойчивости в самоосознании и обретает вкус к слушанию о Верховной Личности Бога, Шри Кришне. Этот вкус ведет к формированию привязанности к Сознанию Кришны, которая в свою очередь созревает в бхаву или начальную стадию трансцендентальной любви к Богу. Настоящая любовь называется Премой и представляет собой высочайшую стадию совершенства жизни.» На стадии премы человек постоянно вовлечен в любовное преданное служение. Таким образом, благодаря постепенному процессу преданного служения под руководством истинного духовного учителя каждый может достичь высшей стадии совершенства и быть освобожденным от всех материальных привязанностей, а также от боязни сохранить свою духовную индивидуальность и разочарований, заставляющих его искать прибежище в философии пустоты. И в результате каждый может вернуться навечно в обитель Верховного Господа.» (конец комментария).

Все что мы можем ощутить до этой совершенной стадии как сладость Святого Имени, тоже духовно, но не является полным проявлением сладости, а лишь ее тенью. Это обсуждается Шрилой Прабхупадой в «Нектаре Преданности».

НП – Привязанность к проживанию в месте, где Кришна являл свои развлечения/игры.
Существует множество так называемых преданных, которые искусственно размышляют об играх Кришны известных как ашта-калья-лила. Иногда кто-либо может искусственно имитировать это претендуя на то, что Кришна разговаривает с ним в форме маленького мальчика или что Радхарани и Кришна приходили к нему и разговаривали с ним. Такие признаки иногда проявляют имперсоналисты, которые могут пленить некоторых невинных людей, не имеющих достаточно знаний о преданном служении. Однако если опытный преданный увидит эти карикатуры, он сможет немедленно оценить таких мошенников по достоинству. Когда такой претендент кажется достигшим имитационной привязанности к Кришне, не следует считать такую привязанность подлинной. Можно сказать, что такая привязанность лишь дает претенденту надежду, в конце концов, подняться на подлинную платформу чистого преданного служения. 
Притворная привязанность бывает двух видов: отраженная и пара (трансцендентная). Когда человек, не соблюдающий регулирующих принципов преданного служения и не принявший руководства истинного духовного учителя, демонстрирует поддельную привязанность, его привязанность называют отраженной. Бывает, что человеку, который на самом деле привязан к материальным наслаждениям или освобождению, выпадает удача общаться с чистыми преданными, занятыми воспеванием Святого Имени Господа. По милости Господа такой человек тоже может начать воспевать Святые Имена. И тогда, просто благодаря общению с чистыми преданными, свет, подобный лунному, исходящий из их сердец, отражается в нем, и под влиянием чистых преданных он может проявить некое подобие привязанности, вызванное его любознательностью. Однако такая привязанность очень непрочна. В том случае, когда проявление такой отраженной привязанности приводит к избавлению от всех физических страданий, эту привязанность называют трансцендентной (пара).
Отраженная привязанность или привязанность пара развивается в человеке в процессе общения с чистым преданным или во время посещения им святых мест, в частности Вриндавана или Матхуры, и если такая привязанность к Кришне развивается в обыкновенном человеке и ему выпадает удача заниматься преданным служением в обществе чистых преданных, он тоже получает возможность достичь уровня чистого преданного служения. Итак, трансцендентная привязанность настолько могущественна, что даже, когда она проявляется у обыкновенного человека, благодаря его общению с чистым преданным, она может привести такого человека на ступень совершенства. Но такая привязанность к Кришне никогда не развивается у того, кто лишен милости личного общения с чистыми преданными.» (конец цитаты)

Резюмируя сказанное, становится ясно, что настоящая сладость Святого Имени достигается следованием процессу посвящения, по средством которого человек предается чистому преданному Господа, который обучает его тому, как служить Господу с любовью свободной от любого эгоизма и постепенно развивает качества необходимые для того, чтобы стать спутником Господа.

Ваш смиренный слуга,
Хари Шаури дас.

----------

